# 28 Rats from 3 months to 2+ years old



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Contact/organisation details: PM me or email [email protected]
Location: Lancashire
Number of groups: 3

Group: 1
Number of rats: 14
Sex: Female
Age(s): 6 x around 3 months old, the rest are between 10-14 months
Name(s): None
Colours: Black, Agouti, Roans and 3 cinnamons with white feet
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: they come from a Breeder who is having to rehome due to ill health, and her husband cannot complete day to day care of the animals.
Temperament: bit skitty, but calm down quickly and seem lovely, they live in large colonies, so intro well with other rats.
Medical problems: none, some need fattening up though
Will the group be split: yes into minimum of pairs.
Transport available: within reason or locally/rat train
Other:

Group: 2 
Number of rats: 12
Sex: Male
Age(s): 4 x around 3 months old, the rest seem quite young too, around 5/6 months 
Name(s): None
Colours: 4 X Roan (2 are rex) 2 x blacks, 1 x blue hooded 1 black hooded, rest are big strapping Agoutis
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: they come from a Breeder who is having to rehome due to ill health, and her husband cannot complete day to day care of the animals.
Temperament: seem lovely, slightly skitty
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: yes, into minimum of pairs
Transport available: within reason or locally/rat train
Other:

Group: 3
Number of rats: 2
Sex: Male
Age(s): over 2, and 20 months-ish
Name(s): none
Colours: 1 Russian Blue, 1 faded roan dumbo
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: they come from a Breeder who is having to rehome due to ill health, and her husband cannot complete day to day care of the animals.
Temperament: the elderly blue is a little nippy, roan is fine
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: within reason or locally/rat train
Other:

The new owner also agrees not to breed from the rat(s), or allow them to be bred from, please ask for more information and pictures will be up soon.

Fosters also needed for another 50+ rats, please PM me for more information.


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

Im sorry, you are to far for me, but i would adopt two females.... sorry!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey DumboRatLove- I just PMd about getting a couple for myself. You're only about 45 mins from me so if you really want some I could collect yours when (if) I collect mine? I could also drop them off to you- am I correct in thinking you don't drive?

ETA: That would also apply for anyone else considering but thinking they're too far away. I have no problem transporting a ton of rats


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DumboRatLove said:


> Im sorry, you are to far for me, but i would adopt two females.... sorry!





Maltey said:


> Hey DumboRatLove- I just PMd about getting a couple for myself. You're only about 45 mins from me so if you really want some I could collect yours when (if) I collect mine? I could also drop them off to you- am I correct in thinking you don't drive?
> 
> ETA: That would also apply for anyone else considering but thinking they're too far away. I have no problem transporting a ton of rats


The thread is over 2 years old so probably obsolete by now


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Pfffft I didn't even look at the date! It was high up (like 3rd) in the list so I assumed it was new!

O well. Thanks!


----------

